# Raw Mussels



## auntdot (Mar 12, 2005)

I love shellfish, clams, oysters, mussels, you name it.

And often eat clams and oysters raw.

But have never seen raw mussels on any menu or even eating them discussed.

Used to go to the beach and harvest them myself, but always cooked them. Never thought about eating them raw.

For that matter, love the New England soft shell clams, sometimes called Ipswich clams, as steamers or fried, but have also never seen them served raw.

Is there a good reason for this?  Are they just not tasty uncooked?  Do the soft shelled critters die more easily than their hard shelled counterparts making it wise to cook them first and only eat those that have opened?

Heck if I know.:? 

Just curious, and thanks for the help.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 12, 2005)

That's a good question.   I'll go google around and see if I 
can find an answer.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 12, 2005)

Found this on the net...  

1. Eating Raw Mussels
People with HIV, AIDS, liver diseases, hepatitus should never eat raw mussles, raw clams or raw oysters. Eating raw oysters, clams and mussels is very risky because viruses, bacteria and other parasites may be present in these shellfish.
'Eating Raw Mussels' Questions?
2. Types of Mussels
There are two types of mussels. Blue mussels are edible and is what you generally find at seafood markets and restaurants. Ribbed Mussels are not recommended for eating; their taste is somewhat bitter for most people.




Raw Mussels  
24 	fresh mussels
1 	large onions, cut into thick rings
1 	teaspoon sugar
1 	dash Old Bay Seasoning (optional)
1/2 	cup white vinegar or wine vinegar or balsamic vinegar
3 servings 24 mussels Change size or US/metric
Change to: mussels US Metric
3 hours 3 hrs prep

   1. Wash fresh mussels, open and take out flesh, remove beards.
   2. Put mussels in bowl with some of their own juice.
   3. Cut large mussels in half.
   4. Combine onions, sugar and vinegar with mussels.
   5. Marinate for 3 hours in refrigerator, turning occasionally.
   6. After three, hours, they are ready to eat.
   7. Serve them plain, or with lemon wedges, or with seafood sauce for dipping.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 12, 2005)

by coincidence I just picked up a bag of mussel today to make moules mariniere. What you have to remember about clams is that they are at the bottom(litteraly)of the food chain,or close to,their food are basically left overs.therfore it is crucial to eat clams as fresh as possible,before the bacterial colonies within their tissues multiply to a toxic level once out of the cleansing environement of the sea tides cycles.I would not hesitate to eat a mussel raw just picked off the rock(unless red tide warning)but would not do it 6h later.Cooking(either by acid marinade or heat)is the only safe way.  moules mariniere:cup good dry white wine,cup water,tsb sea salt,bunch parsley,tsp black pepper,2 bay leaves,tsp oregano.Simmer for 1/2h.2 qarts live mussels.Steam/boil in broth till clams open.Serve with broth.Home made(freedom,french,belgian)fries on the side,classic bistro offering.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 12, 2005)

Forgot:for the broth,1large minced shallot.


----------

